# Herringe sauer eingelegt



## forelle03 (16. Februar 2008)

Hallo Boardies

Ich möchte gerne Herringe sauer einlegen und weiss aber nicht wie das genau geht.
Wer hat damit erfahrung und kann mal ein Rezept mit genauen Mengenangaben z.B. Essig,Wasser etc. geben 

Danke im vorraus!!

PS. Ich denke das die Sportsfreunde aus dem Norden dazu was schreiben könnten.


----------



## hotte50 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Herringe sauer eingelegt*

Büdde...

http://www.matjes-hering.de/herings-rezepte.php


----------



## forelle03 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Herringe sauer eingelegt*

Danke Hotte50 das ist sehr gut. Vielleicht sind ja noch andere Rezepte in Umlauf


----------



## Zanderfänger (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Herringe sauer eingelegt*

*Hering sauer*​ *Zutaten:
*Heringe nach Bedarf​ 
Die frischen grünen Heringe säubern, in Mehl wenden und in heißem Fett auf beiden Seiten goldbraun braten. Die abgekühlten gebratenen Heringe schichtweise mit reichlich Zwiebelringen in eine Schüssel legen und Lorbeerblätter, Senfkörner, Pfefferkörner und einen Stängel Dill darüber legen. Danach wird alles mit einem Sud (Zwei Teile Essig werden mit einem Teil Wasser aufgekocht, nach Geschmack gesalzen und mit einer Prise Zucker verfeinert.), bis alles bedeckt ist, übergossen. Nach zwei bis drei Tagen kann man die Heringe essen. Besonders gut schmecken sie zu Bratkartoffeln.

UND...​


----------



## Brummel (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Herringe sauer eingelegt*

Bis auf die "fehlende" Zehe Knoblauch sind die Rezepte hier ganz in Ordnung:q, welche meinerseits auch z.B. für Weißfisch Verwendung finden#6.

Gruß Brummel #h


----------



## forelle03 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Herringe sauer eingelegt*

@ Brummel 
Die Knoblauchzehen können wir ruhig weglassen denn darauf kann ich überhaupt nicht.

@zanderfänger
Hast du da wohl etwas verwechselt 2 Teile Essig/ 1Teil Wasser?? Ich mag zwar sauer aber ich wollte nicht das meine Frau auf das gewisse Teil verzichten muss.


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Herringe sauer eingelegt*



forelle03 schrieb:


> Hast du da wohl etwas verwechselt 2 Teile Essig/ 1Teil Wasser??


Das passt schon...


----------



## Inselwerner (17. März 2008)

*AW: Herringe sauer eingelegt*

Weiß einer von Euch wie Salzheringe eingelegt weren?

Gruß Inselwerner


----------



## Malagacosta (2. April 2008)

*AW: Herringe sauer eingelegt*

Hallo Forelle03,
und natürlich auch ihr anderen, hier mein Lieblingsrezept um mit Heringen Fischbrötchen zu belegen: 
2 Liter Wasser
120gr. Zucker
80 gr. Salz
5-10 Lorbeerblätter
ca. 10 Pimentkörner
nach Geschmack 1-2 gehäufte Esslöffel Senfkörner und
entweder 40 ml Essigessenz oder 16 ml 80%tigen Essig.
Alles zusammen aufkochen und 10min. ziehen lassen. Wenn der Sud kalt ist gibt man die ausgenommenen und entgräteten Heringslappen (ca. 15 Doppelfilets ohne Schwanz) dazu.
Nach drei Tagen kann verkostet werden. 
Für spezielle Wünsche kann nach dem ersten verkosten noch mit Süßstoff und Salz nachwürzen!!
Mir schmeckt´s immer super lecker. 
Guten Appetit wünscht

Malagacosta

Ps.: Mit diesem Rezept ist ein immer wieder reproduzierbares Ergebnis möglich!


----------



## Malagacosta (2. April 2008)

*AW: Herringe sauer eingelegt*

Hallo Inselwerner,
es gibt sicher viele Möglichkeiten Salzheringe herzustellen! Abhängig vom Fettgehalt, mild gesalzen, hartgesalzen und was weiß ich noch alles möglich ist.
Mein Rezept für Heringe die wir im Februar im Öresund fangen.
Ein Eimer (25 Liter) wird schichtweise mit Heringen ausgelegt, das heißt zu unterst kommt keine Schicht Salz!! Achtung: Die Heringe werden mit dem Bauch nach oben gelegt!!
Ich wiege für einen ganzen Eimer (der Deckel wird zum Schluß wirklich aufgepreßt) ganze 3 Kilo grobes Salz ab und gebe diese Menge zwischen die einzelnen Lagen von Heringen. Achte darauf, dass sich keine Salznester bilden und versuche in den ersten 3-4 Wochen den Eimer regelmäßig, 1 bis 2 mal täglich zu schütteln oder zu drehen. Die sich bildende Flüssigkeit verbleibt im Eimer, auch wenn sie nicht so gut aussieht (bräunlich) Nach 3- 4 Wochen probiere ich die ersten Heringe: je nach Menge der entnommenen Heringen und der größe des Wässerungsbehälters wird das Wasser in dem die Heringe liegen 4 bis 5 mal gewechselt um den Hering wieder genießbar zu machen. Hier muß man nach eigenem Geschmack probieren und halt mal einen Hering opfern!! Ich nehme ca.15 Heringe in eine ganz große TU....Schüssel und wechsele das Wasser in ca. 36 Stunden 4 mal. Meine Heringe haben so schon 10 Monate überstanden (sie waren dann verbraucht). Sie waren zwar nicht mehr so gut anzusehen und mußten auch länger gewässert werden waren aber noch gut!!
Übrigens, je nach Größe passen zwischen 60 und 80 Heringe in einem Eimer. 
Viel Spaß beim probieren. 
Gruß Malagacosta


----------



## Peterpaul (4. April 2008)

*AW: Herringe sauer eingelegt*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Büdde...
> 
> http://www.matjes-hering.de/herings-rezepte.php


 

Für (nicht nur) meinen Geschmack war da zuviel Zucker drin. Hab das beim zweiten mal deutlich ! reduziert und fand es wesentlich besser


----------



## anchovis (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Herringe sauer eingelegt*

Da zur Herstellung von sauren Heringen oft Rezepte hier veröffentlich werden aber auch immer wieder Fragen auftauchen möchte ich euch beschreiben wie der saure Hering professionell hergestellt wird.
Der Hering kommt zuerst in ein Garbad aus Essig,Salz und Wasser.
Stark vereinfacht gesagt nimmt der Fisch eine gewisse Menge von salz und Essig auf,dadurch gerinnen die Körperstoffe des Fisches,besonders das Eiweiß,in ähnlicher Form wie beim Erhitzen.
Industriell kommen meist noch verschiedene Chemikalien ins Garbad um weißes Fleisch zu Erreichen.
Darauf sollte man aber getrost verzichten.
Eine gewisse Bleichung erzielt man auch beim sog.Entblutungsbad .
Der ausgenommene oder auch filetierte Hering kommt in eine Salzlake von ca.3% Stärke für ca.3 Std. Dabei muss öfter umgerüht werden.
Bevor die Heringe ins Garbad kommen werden sie kurz abgespült und müssen danach gut abtropfen.

                                   GARBAD

kleine H. 5% Essig,6% Salz, Menge: Fisch 1,5 Bad 1, Dauer 4-6Tage        

mittlere   "      "     "     "     Menge:Fisch  1  Bad  1, Dauer  4-6Tage       

mittelgr. 6%    "     8%  "     Menge:Fisch  1  Bad 1, Dauer 5-7 Tage       

große     6%    "     8%  "     Menge:Fisch  1  Bad 1  Dauer 6-8 Tage       

Den garen Fisch vor der Weiterverarbeitung kurz abspülen und gut abtropfen lassen.
Um ein Garbad von z.b. 5% essig und 6% salz herzustellen füllt man ein litermaß mit 0,5 l 10%tigen Essig oder 0,2 l 25%tigen Essig,giebt 60 g. Salz dazu und füllt mit Wasser auf 1 Liter auf.

Da heringsfleisch bei dem chemischen Reaktionsprozeß des Garmachens durch das Essig-Salz-Bad die ätherischen Öle der Gewürze besser aufnimmt und fester bindet als nach abgeschlossenen Garmachprozess,können Gewürzzusätze schon ins Garbad kommen.
Man kann folgende Einzelgewürze oder Kobinationen daraus verwenden.   
Kerbel,Estragon,Thymian,Nelken,Salbei,Liebstock,Basilikum,Chilis,Koriander,
Zwiebeln,Rosmarin,Dill,schw.Pfeffer,Lorbeer und Piment.
Untrstrichene Gewürze grob mahlen.

z.b. für 1kg Heringe
1g Thymian,2g Estragon,1g Liebstock.1g Piment

Man sollte sich aber von seinen prsönlichen Geschmack leiten lassen.

Oder man würzt mit einen Essigauszug.
23% Thymian,15,5% Piment,15,4% koriander,11,5% Basilikum,7,7%Salbei,7,7%Chilis,7,7%Estragon,3,8%Nelken und 7,7% schw.Pfeffer.
40-50g dieser Gewürzmischung wird mit 1l 10%tigen Essig eine halbe stunde aufgrbrüht, (nicht kochen) die heiße Lösung in Behälter verschlossen und wenigstens 14 Tage kühl zum Auslaugen aufbewahrt.
Dann filtrieren.
Dieses Filtrat dient nicht nur zum Abwürzen des Garbades,sondern auch zum Würzen verschiedener Marinaden und zur Zubereitung des Bratheringsaufgusses.
Wieviel man dem Garbad von diesen Essigauszugs zusetzt sollte man durch abschmecken sebst entscheiden.

Den fertiggegarten Fisch braust man kurz ab und lässt ihn gut abtropfen.

Dannach kommt der Fisch in verschiedene Aufgüsse.

                                      Aufguss
                          1% Essig                                3,5% salz
                                 6% zucker

Dabei giebt man in ein 1L Mass 100ml 10%tigen oder 40ml 25%prozentigen Essig,35g Salz und 60g Zucker und füllt mit Wasser auf 1L

Das Verhältnis Fisch-Aufguss sollte 2:1 sein ,also auf 1kg Fisch 0,5L Aufguss

Aufgüsse welche Zucker enthalten sollten gut aufgekocht werden aber erst kalt auffüllen.

Würzen kann man mit Zwiebel,Zitronenschale,Pfefferkörnern.Lorbeer,
Senfkörnern u. ä.
Gewürze nicht mit aufkochen.
Zum längeren Aufbewaren sollte man die Essigmenge verdoppeln.

Ein interessantes Rezept ist der sog. Delikatesshering

Auf 1kg gegarten Hering kommen 4g Piment,2gPfeffer,2g ger.Lorbeer,
1g Zimtblüte,1g Koriander,0,5g Muskatblüte,0,5g Majoran,0,5g Hopfen,30g Salz und 30g Zucker.
Gewürze unter den Fisch mischen und 24 Std stehen lassen. Wenn die gebildete lake nicht ausreicht mit einen Aufguss von 2% Essig und 3% salz auffüllen.
14 Tage stehen lassen und öfter schütteln.


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Herringe sauer eingelegt*

Hallo Ancovis,

herzlich willkommen im Board.
Besten Dank für die ausfühliche Beschreibung.
Das hatte ich schon lange gesucht.

Detlef


----------



## Bernd Demmert (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Herringe sauer eingelegt*

danke Anchovis für Deine ausführliche Beschreibung, es muß nur noch das Wetter mitspielen um Deine Informationen anwenden zu können.


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Herringe sauer eingelegt*

Hallo Anchovis,

das ist ein absolut tolles Rezept. Nun werden die Bismarkheringe perfekt. Kann ich nur jedem epfehlen. Macht zwar etwas Arbeit aber die Qualität der Heringe entschädigt mehr als genug.
Hast Du vieleicht auch noch ein Rezept für Bratheringe??

Gruß
Detlef


----------

